# tablet help



## mmmke (Oct 26, 2008)

just got my wacom intuos 2 drawing tablet, when i plug it into my i-book, nothing happens..... and i went to the main site and downloaded a driver but still nothing, so my question is how do i start to use my tablet ?.?


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 26, 2008)

It should come with a driver disk. But it should work whether or not. The driver is just so the pen will work the way it's supposed to, rather than a mouse. Either you got a dud, or the iBook doesn't have enough power for it. Did you download the correct driver? It could vary depending on the size of the actual work area.


----------



## mmmke (Oct 26, 2008)

i think i got the right driver, and what can i do about my book not having enough power.......?

correction: the tablet light comes on, and it lets me use the pen like a mouse......but no drawing program or nothing T.T


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 26, 2008)

I guess plugging in the charge cord, maybe?
Check your hardware manager. You may have to reinstall the driver.


----------



## yak (Oct 26, 2008)

> correction: the tablet light comes on, and it lets me use the pen like a mouse......but no drawing program or nothing T.T


What does that mean?
If you are able to use your tablet as a mouse then at the very least you will get basic mouse like input support in any art program; since it is, you know, a mouse - only a more advanced one.

What is your current problem exactly. Be more verbose please.


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 26, 2008)

mmmke said:


> correction: the tablet light comes on, and it lets me use the pen like a mouse......but no drawing program or nothing T.T



This means that you still need to install a working driver for the pen work as it was designed. And the drawing programs... well those are third-party installations, like photoshop, GIMP, openCanvas, etc. There's always MS paint. 

Did you check your hardware manager yet? Go to the start menu, right-click MY COMPUTER and select PROPERTIES.


----------



## mmmke (Oct 28, 2008)

yak said:


> What does that mean?
> If you are able to use your tablet as a mouse then at the very least you will get basic mouse like input support in any art program; since it is, you know, a mouse - only a more advanced one.
> 
> What is your current problem exactly. Be more verbose please.



ok i got cloce but no cigar, when i go to download the driver it keeps telling me i need mac OS 9 or later.......?? where or how do i get past that T.T


----------



## net-cat (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay.

I'm guessing you have one of the first generation G3 iBooks, then. (The one that came with OS 8.6.)

In which case, you are out of luck. You will need to find a copy of either Mac OS 9.2 or Mac OS X 10.3, neither of which are sold or distributed by Apple anymore. (In the case of the latter, you will almost certainly need a memory upgrade.) You might also have luck with OS X 10.4 if you can find the CD version, but don't hold your breath.


----------



## mmmke (Oct 29, 2008)

net-cat said:


> Okay.
> 
> I'm guessing you have one of the first generation G3 iBooks, then. (The one that came with OS 8.6.)
> 
> In which case, you are out of luck. You will need to find a copy of either Mac OS 9.2 or Mac OS X 10.3, neither of which are sold or distributed by Apple anymore. (In the case of the latter, you will almost certainly need a memory upgrade.) You might also have luck with OS X 10.4 if you can find the CD version, but don't hold your breath.



this is what i have http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7d/Macintosh_iBook.jpg
and i just upgraded to 10.4 >.<

what if i got a newer tablet, would that solve the problem ?


----------



## net-cat (Oct 29, 2008)

Sounds like you're downloading the wrong drivers, then.

You want the Mac OS X drivers rather than the Mac OS 9 drivers.


----------



## mmmke (Oct 29, 2008)

net-cat said:


> Sounds like you're downloading the wrong drivers, then.
> 
> You want the Mac OS X drivers rather than the Mac OS 9 drivers.



it keeps telling me that i need to find a classic folder or something idk V.V
im just going to stop being cheap and buy a newer tablet


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 29, 2008)

Do you have the tablet plugged in when you download the driver?


----------



## mmmke (Oct 29, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Do you have the tablet plugged in when you download the driver?



yes


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah, you just might have to get a new one. By the sound of it, you must have bought it secondhand, right? If so, they may not have a driver for that exact tablet. That and whoever sold it to you should've had the driver disc to go with it.


----------



## net-cat (Oct 30, 2008)

... what exactly did you download?

I/E: Tell me exactly what you clicked on on Wacom's website to get to the download.


----------



## mmmke (Nov 15, 2008)

fixed it =3 works now


----------

